# HELP! I don't know what's wrong



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

To begin just want to describe how my little Luna is like. 

She usually leaves a mess of her kibbles in the morning and she loves going under her fleece until recently...


Now I noticed she just tucks herself on the corners of her cage just hiding her head. I noticed also she hasn't really eaten much nor drank much as well.

She seems very lazy and she doesnt even react when I pick her up.


Also she doesnt seem to open her eyes fully anymore. Even when she's walking and all her eyes are practically shut.

I think it's been 2 days and I havn't even seen any poop yet.


Help I'm really worried I don't know wha's wrong with her.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like she may be trying to hibernate and that's not good at all. Does her belly feel cold to the touch? Do you have a thermometer in/around her cage? If so what is the temperature? Also how old is she?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Does she wobble when she walks? If her belly is cool, she is trying to hibernate and her cage environment needs to be warmed up and kept warmer. What temperature is her cage? Try turning it up 2 or 3 degrees F and see if that helps. Tomorrow, if she is no better with a warmer cage she needs to see a vet.


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I don't think hibernation is the thing since it's pretty warm. being in a tropical country.

lowest ambient temperature ever is at 72 degrees.

I held her belly she seems warm. 

I'm glad though when I hold her now she seems to react by huffing and balling up.

SHe doesnt wseem to wobble but she does lazily drag herself. Even when turning around she uses her front legs and just uses her butt as a pivot.

I placed her in front of her water dish last night and she drank quite a lot. 

But refused to eat anything.

Luna is around 1 year and 4 months now.


----------



## mtkaren (Aug 5, 2009)

Is she getting enough light? Our little Franny was doing the same thing and the temp in her room was above 72. The days are getting shorter! Use a lamp to giver her 12-14 hours of light a day if she's not getting it already. 

Our Franny is almost 1 year/4 months too!


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

@mtkaren,

Thanks I hope that's all there is to it though.


Maybe not enough direct sunlight since she's alwys in a room and tends to always be under the liners. The window is a little far though


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She doesn't need direct sunlight, just a well lit room. I don't know how short the days get in your area, but try turning a light on in the room to expand the day time hours.


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

@Kalandra

Thanks Kalandra will do that. I guess the room she's in is a little on the dark side.


Just an update to I brought her to a doctor last night. According to the doc she seems to be suffering from a resperatory problem.

Was probably due to her recetn quiling stage, so her immune system was down and the sudden high humidity in her area.


She was given an antibiotic shot and I'm praying that she returns to normal soon.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We will keep our quills crossed here that she has a speedy recovery. Did doc give you some oral antibiotics as well?


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Kalandra,

Yea he gave me a perscription for Cefalexin Suspension that i have to give twice a day for 7 days.


I hope she gets better soon this is really weights heavily on my heart. I hate seeing her weak like this.

Actually I now have a new problem to deal with i saw blood on her chest and her skin was weird.

According to the doctor she seems to have gotten dermatitis. I think she got it from peeing and just lying on her pee


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would like to thank all those who responded here.

But I regret My dearest Luna has just passed away.

Up to the very end I know she was really fighting.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry she has passed  Wish we could have been more help to her  .


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my, I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Luna.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. May all those on the other side of that rainbow bridge greet her and show her where all the tasty goodies are.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Luna.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Luna.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

I think it'll be soemtiem before I recover.

I've been blaming myself wish I could have spend more time or maybe there could have been something I could have done.

I even go as far as thinking maybe it was the meds that i was told to give her. 

But anyway I cleaned Luna's body yesterday covered her with towels andplaced her in a plastic box along with a tissue roll (she really loves those) and i printed a picture of her (one of her first pictures when I first got her) to cover her body.

And finalyl dug a hole jsut outside out house beneath a mango tree and burried her there.

I will definitely miss her so much.


ANd again thank you everyone.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

jk1980 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I think it'll be soemtiem before I recover.
> 
> ...


This makes me cry

Theres always a good side to everything
R.I.P.
Im sorry i could'nt help


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up over her loss. Look back at her life, and learn from it. With each hedgehog that has lived with me, I have learned something from them. Each one has given me new experiences. Experiences to share with other owners, so that they can learn from mine. Remember the good times, but do not dwell on the ifs. If you think you should have done something differently, then remember that and do things differently next time, or share her story later to help someone else who is going through the same thing. 

With each one that passes, I always wish I had spent more time with them. As it is I give each one 2 hrs a day of cuddle time. Sometimes they get more, sometimes less, but my goal is 2 hrs. It never is enough. These little ones have such beautiful personalities. And while they live longer than some small mammals, it is never enough time.

Again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## jk1980 (Nov 4, 2009)

@KimchiTheHedgehog - Thank you Kimchi I know there is

@Kalandra

Thank you Kalandra for once I feel a bit better. And your absolutely right. Luna has indeed taught me a lot of things. I will bring these experiences with me and with these experiences I will use them to be a much better owner.

Besides I want to be a better owner if I'm not I don't think I can face Luna at the rainbow bridge.


----------

